# Lemurs and Squirrel Monkeys



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

The other day I went to Wobourn safari Park, love it there as you can get very close to the animals. You can walk through the lemur enclosure which meant I got a few good close up photo's


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Ring Tail


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Red bellied and Red fronted Lemurs. An "accident" happened and the male red fronted bred with the female red bellied and they now have a hybrid baby. Did't manage to get a picture of the baby as it was up in the tree's The keeper did say though that all is well genetically and that it looks like the red bellied lemur with the red front lemurs face (white with the strip)


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Squirrel Moneys, their enclosure was set out the same.. you could walk through it with them jumping and climbing around the trees over your head.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I like walk in enclosures, great pics :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

samurai said:


> I like walk in enclosures, great pics :2thumb:


It was really cool, thanks : victory:


----------

